# Why Professional Wrestling Is Better than MMA



## naka1888 (Dec 5, 2009)

Read this today. Anyone agree with any of it?




http://www.ugo.com/tv/why-professional-wrestling-is-better-than-mma


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

naka1888 said:


> Read this today. Anyone agree with any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pointless comparison imo. might as well write a treatise on why the rambo films are better than MMA, the comparison is about as valid. to many im sure pro wrestling is more interesting and entertaining, but at the end of the day it's not even a sport, it's a gymnastic theatrical display and any similarities between it and MMA really are just superficial. because of that, the demographics are going to be pretty different and you'll find plenty of people on either side of the sport vs entertainment fence.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

aaarrrg I read the entire thing. I kept thinking well...the next one will be funny.... it wasn't.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

One of the things I really like about MMA is that it's not some kind of weird mix between soap opera and gymnastics...​


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Let me know give you the same reasons why the Harlem Globe Trotters are better than the NBA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Harlem Globe Trotters*

Yeah if you want to watch prowrestling, go ahead and just leave us be!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

lol, basicly what I expected.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What I expected*

The girls maybe hotter but they are really less skilled!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

at first i was like "Oh, irony. Dry, but funny."

around 6 i was like "Oh, hipster. He's being counter-cultural."

at the end i was like "Oh, he's a Mark. How sad."


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*How sad*

Yeah to try and compare just won't work!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can only hope this guy is not serious. Some years ago I would have agreed with him, but nowadays I find it hard to understand how anyone can get excited about pro wrestling (kids excluded). Claiming that fixed matches are better than real ones is just ludicrous.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ludicrous*

Amen to that brother!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, hey you. 

Please shut up with the useless posts. Thank you.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a terrible article, and the argument of FAKE wrestling vs. MMA is even worse. 

Wrestling is hardly any different than a Jet Li or Van Dam movie. Its all scripted and choreographed, with sometimes talented athletes acting it all out, to create a visual spectacle for people to enjoy.

Mixed Martial Arts fighting is the culmination of many martial art fighting forms utilized by fighters in the ultimate test of "who is better?" What makes MMA exciting is the fact you have no idea what could happen next... Fedor getting submitted by Werdum, Scott Smiths unbelievable comeback punch against Cung Le, Brock Lesnars tale of two rounds comeback submission against Carwin, and even greater the wars of attrition like Donald Cerrone vs Ben Henderson 1. 

I used to watch FAKE wrestling, but the day I discovered Mixed Martial Arts, I cant recall seeing a fake wrestling event since. 

The same reason people watch MMA over fake wrestling is the same reason people actually watch NHL Hockey or NFL Football instead of movies like Slapshot or Any Given Sunday, we want to see the REAL thing, and we dont want scripted outcomes... let the best man/men prove it.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The article makes valid points showing the strenghts Pro Wrestling has over MMA, but anyone could make an article with 11 reasons MMA is better than professional wrestling.

Fans of each side have to live with the fact that it's apples and oranges, sure they might look a bit a like but are very different.

MMA could borrow some aspects to create a more enticing product that's true, but they need to be very well stablished on the mainstream first to avoid losing legitimazy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Comparing them is pointless.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Wrestling is awesome, MMA sucks, I think we can all agree on this, yeah?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

At least vince admitted his show was staged


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Wrestling is awesome, MMA sucks, I think we can all agree on this, yeah?


^^This^^

Seriously how can you compare pro Wrasslin' to MMA? One is entertainment where thousands upon thousands trailer parks across America are glue to the T and V to see if their favorite fighter can actually follow the fight script- by faking being really hurt, do moves that their opponent is aware of and has practiced so it really looks real to drunk inbreds and then magically get excited when their hero can amazingly recover from phantom punishment to win the fight. 


Fukk yeah man- faux fighting is soooooo much better than watching a real fight. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Walker said:


> ^^This^^
> 
> Seriously how can you compare pro Wrasslin' to MMA? One is entertainment where thousands upon thousands trailer parks across America are glue to the T and V to see if their favorite fighter can actually follow the fight script- by faking being really hurt, do moves that their opponent is aware of and has practiced so it really looks real to drunk inbreds and then magically get excited when their hero can amazingly recover from phantom punishment to win the fight.
> 
> ...


I don't get this. Are you implying that wrestling fans are trailer park inbreds and MMA fans are all brain surgeons? You should know by now that the nature of the sport that is MMA (people beating the shit out of each other, grown men in the crowd telling the grown men in the octagon to break their LIMBS!) attracts some of the lowest scum on earth. Damn contradictions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*FAKE wrestling*

Yeah not to mention it gives olympic wrestling a bad name!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Heat02 said:


> I don't get this. Are you implying that wrestling fans are trailer park inbreds and MMA fans are all brain surgeons? You should know by now that the nature of the sport that is MMA (people beating the shit out of each other, grown men in the crowd telling the grown men in the octagon to break their LIMBS!) attracts some of the lowest scum on earth. Damn contradictions.


I love this- yes I obviously stated that MMA fans are "all brain surgeons" point for you. :thumbsup: Thanks for letting me know that the "sport that is MMA (people beating the shit out of each other, grown men blah blah blah" another great point for you, and then finally your excellent points about breaking limbs and the "lowest scum on earth"- wow Sir you should be a lawyer with that amazing intellect and well versed arguments. 


Freaking comical and thanks for the laugh. :happy02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Freaking comical*

Yeah they are all kind've the same demographic. There are brain surgeons and trailer parkers as well!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Heat02 said:


> I don't get this. Are you implying that wrestling fans are trailer park inbreds and MMA fans are all brain surgeons? You should know by now that the nature of the sport that is MMA (people beating the shit out of each other, grown men in the crowd telling the grown men in the octagon to break their LIMBS!) attracts some of the lowest scum on earth. Damn contradictions.


I have never met an intelligent wrestling fan over 20. I'm just saying while there are a lot of idiot mma fans, I know plenty of intelligent ones. I used to watch pro wrestling, then I grew up. I work with kids so I still try to watch it every once and awhile, but it's just painful. The story lines are worse than most reality TV shows. It looks more and more fake every time I watch. If you like this kind of thing I don't think you should be posting on this forum:

"You should be at home color praying that your next one gets on the refrigerator. But it won't, because elephants aren't orange you idiot." (rep for first one to recognize quote)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Watch Pro Wrestling*

Yeah I did that when I was like ten years old!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I did that when I was like ten years old!


But...........that would be another thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Thread*

Why are we talking about this anyways?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Why are we talking about this anyways?


Because you're going off topic over and over and derailing the thread again. Please stop it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Stop it*

I was referring to the thread subject, not my getting off track, you're off track now!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...LOL! Apples to Oranges. It goes to show that entertainment wrestling is losing huge ground with many fans who are going to MMA. Real or not real. Simple choice. It's like a real hot chick...or a blow-up doll. It's a no brainer. So if anyone thinks fake is better than real, it's time to come back to planet earth...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I was referring to the thread subject, not my getting off track, you're off track now!


I am asking you to stay on topic. The topic is professional wrestling v. MMA, not how old you were when you watched pro wrestling, or if you watched it at all.

If you're going to be contentious, please leave the thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wrestling v. MMA*

Ok then, pro wrestling is fake and MMA is legit, pure and simple!


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...LOL! Apples to Oranges. It goes to show that entertainment wrestling is losing huge ground with many fans who are going to MMA. Real or not real. Simple choice. It's like a real hot chick...or a blow-up doll. It's a no brainer. So if anyone thinks fake is better than real, it's time to come back to planet earth...


That's a pretty damn stupid comparison. With that amazing and incredible logic, I guess you don't watch martial arts movies (bloodsport) since the real thing is on tv. Maybe I should stop playing video games on war, and sign up for war to experience the real thing!!!! The world we live in is fake. Some people want to be entertained instead of watching the real thing, and the "realz" thing is too violent for kids. Anyways, Gonna watch Survivor now, since LOST is ******* fake.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The comparison is pretty bad to say the least. Pro wrestling is better for people who like the drama. MMA is a combat sport, wrestling is not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Please keep the emphasis of pro wrestling!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Please keep the emphasis of pro wrestling!


The emphasis is on prowrestling vs. MMA.

It's the mods' job, not yours, to determine whether the thread is staying on topic.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> The emphasis is on prowrestling vs. MMA.
> 
> It's the mods' job, not yours, to determine whether the thread is staying on topic.


I think he was replying to the previous poster:



> MMA is a combat sport, wrestling is not.


who didn't make a distinction between wrestling and pro wrestling in terms of sport. I mean I'd say wrestling is a combat sport, even if they can't throw punches.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I was trying to keep the distinction between prowrestling and actual wrestling, cause olympic wrestling is a legit sport!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I was trying to keep the distinction between prowrestling and actual wrestling, cause olympic wrestling is a legit sport!


Are you american originally?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How was that not clear english?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How was that not clear english?


I wasn't implying that your english was bad, it was just a question. It was actually sparked because you keep saying "olympic wrestling" but in the US, we have wrestling programs in most schools, rather than only at the elite level, and we tend to call it folk style, or collegiate, or scholastic, or amateur, or just... "wrestling".

So I was wondering if you were from a country where such programs are rare and so your perception of "real" wrestling is at the olympic level which many countries compete in despite not having the lower-level programs. No offense intended


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok real wrestling and pro wrestling, does that clarify things?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok real wrestling and pro wrestling, does that clarify things?


I suppose so, although it doesn't actually answer my question  Anyway, just trying to be sociable... I thought Kanto was in Japan so that would have been my guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The Kanto plains is in Japan, I spent sometime in Japan around that area!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Did they teach you how to make useless posts over and over again until even the mods get upset with you?

If so, good job!


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> The same reason people watch MMA over fake wrestling is the same reason people actually watch NHL Hockey or NFL Football instead of movies like Slapshot or Any Given Sunday, we want to see the REAL thing, and we dont want scripted outcomes... let the best man/men prove it.


Dude, Slapshot is an awesome movie. It's well-acted, gritty, funny and has an intelligent critique of goon hockey. I'm an avid hockey fan and I can enjoy a good hockey movie as a complement to the game - it's not a substitute. The Wrestler was an excellent movie about pro wrestling (better than watching a wrestling event). Any sport could produce a good movie - boxing has Raging Bull and others, but MMA is young and doesn't have a good movie yet.

But I agree with everything you said about pro wrestling. It's lowbrow escapist theatre in my opinion. Nothing wrong with that. I watch shitty tv shows and movies sometimes. People can like whatever they like. 

One thing about pro wrestling is that a lot of the characters don't make sense. Most of the grudges and relationships are nonsense. I watched WWF and WCW a long time ago, so I don't know much about recent characters. But the pseudo-political stuff was always the worst. I remember villains like the Iron Sheik and the Bolsheviks. This dumbed-down "America good, foreigners bad!" sentiment goes against healthy international competition in sports. That's how I see it, anyway.

I liked some of the pro wrestling video games but now that we have UFC I'll probably never play those again, either.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

As I expected. Comparing MMA to Wreslting is about as valid as comparing MMA to Dancing with the Stars. They all sweat, they all have potential for injury, and Chuck Liddell competed in both. But the comparison ends there. 

You know as I was reading #11 (the hot chicks one) I kept thinking "If I want to watch skantily clad women jumping up and down and rolling around, there is plenty of porn out there..."


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

naka1888 said:


> Read this today. Anyone agree with any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrestling is the only sport in the world where the amateurs are better than the "professionals".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is the case usually!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where as in prowrestling it's always the same techniques!:thumbsdown:


----------

